# Leigh FMT for long work pieces??



## pamack (Mar 23, 2009)

Can the Leigh Pro or Super FMT be used to make tenons on ends of long work pieces, such as bed rails? My bed rail is almos84" long, too tall to standup under the FMT unless I had a very tall shop. 

Can the FMT be mounted horizontal to route the tenon?
Is there a better idea?

Thank You!
...Patrick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

JessEm Zip Slot Mortise Mill Loose Tenon Joinery System

==



mackinlay said:


> Can the Leigh Pro or Super FMT be used to make tenons on ends of long work pieces, such as bed rails? My bed rail is almos84" long, too tall to standup under the FMT unless I had a very tall shop.
> 
> Can the FMT be mounted horizontal to route the tenon?
> Is there a better idea?
> ...


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

mackinlay said:


> Can the Leigh Pro or Super FMT be used to make tenons on ends of long work pieces, such as bed rails? My bed rail is almos84" long, too tall to standup under the FMT unless I had a very tall shop.
> 
> Can the FMT be mounted horizontal to route the tenon?
> Is there a better idea?
> ...


check out my new hybrid pantorouter.it has no barrier for long piece like leigh.i just develop fastest way to setup template for mortise and tenon.
here is the video fast template setting for hybrid pantorouter - YouTube


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I just responded to a similar question on Sawmill Creek. 

I once clamped my FMT jig to my neighbor's 2nd floor deck railing (with his permission) to do some tenons on long stock. It went well, but getting the stock properly positioned and clamped while working from behind the FMT was a bit of a trick. The routing portion of the project went well though.

Charley


----------

